# I am MannDude. Ask me stuff.



## MannDude (Jul 24, 2013)

Well, I was going to wait off on introducing these threads as I wanted to do someone more noteworthy. At the time of the SolusVM exploits Phil from SolusVM told me via IRC PM he'd be interested in being the subject of the first of many planned threads in which the community gets to ask questions and get them answered. Basically, a Reddit style 'ask me anything // ask me almost anything'.

Well, I feel like the SolusVM stuff isn't as relevant today as it was weeks ago, and while I haven't tried to contact him in a few weeks my last attempt yielded no response. So I'll get things started and show you guys how this is supposed to work by letting you ask me stuff, to which I will answer, and this will allow you and the community to get a better sense of who MannDude is, and what I'm all about.

Doesn't have to be VPS related. Just whatever. Keep it PG-13 so individuals we set up to do this in the future won't be so reluctant.

BTW: In a few days time we'll do one for HalfEatenPie and MartinD as well. That'll get the staff out of the way. Then we'll go on to providers / individuals from the community who are doing things worth mentioning / talking about.


----------



## Lee (Jul 24, 2013)

Why don't you answer your phone to me?  I love your voice...


----------



## MannDude (Jul 24, 2013)

W1H-Lee said:


> Why don't you answer your phone to me?  I love your voice...


I ask myself the same question, but about Sajan. His voice is as smooth as his chocolate skin. /s


----------



## HalfEatenPie (Jul 24, 2013)

Would you rather fight 100 duck sized horses or 1 horse sized duck?


----------



## SeriesN (Jul 24, 2013)

Is it hunger that makes food tasty or is it tasty food that makes you hungry?


----------



## Lee (Jul 24, 2013)

MannDude said:


> I ask myself the same question, but about Sajan. His voice is as smooth as his chocolate skin. /s


On that subject where is he these days?

But just to keep this on topic also:

Which is the best hosting company you have worked for (excluding surmounted)


----------



## SeriesN (Jul 24, 2013)

W1H-Lee said:


> On that subject where is he these days?


Taking his daily dose of sajanception, making alternative g+ cause he didn't like the new design. Will be back soon though.


----------



## vld (Jul 24, 2013)

How old are you? What do you do for a living, do you have a day job?


----------



## MannDude (Jul 24, 2013)

HalfEatenPie said:


> Would you rather fight 100 duck sized horses or 1 horse sized duck?


Depending on weapons. Horses are big, so if I had a decent enough gun that'd be an easy thing to take down. But, if I had, say, a snow shovel or other blunt object. Or heavy boots. I'd imagine I could stomp out 100 duck sized horses relatively quickly and without effort too.



SeriesN said:


> Is it hunger that makes food tasty or is it tasty food that makes you hungry?


Tasty food makes me hungry.



W1H-Lee said:


> On that subject where is he these days?


Probably out of the country on another of his 'trips'. Guy doesn't stay put long. I think when he was in Mexico a couple months back he got stranded there as his passport ran out of pages to stamp.


----------



## MannDude (Jul 24, 2013)

vld said:


> How old are you? What do you do for a living, do you have a day job?


25, I work from home doing remote work for x10 and that is my day-job.


----------



## wdq (Jul 24, 2013)

How did you get into the LEB/VPS community?


----------



## Gallaeaho (Jul 24, 2013)

Why is the sky blue?


----------



## MannDude (Jul 24, 2013)

wdq said:


> How did you get into the LEB/VPS community?


Pretty much when I started working for URPad. Prior I wasn't a huge fan of LET/LEB nor 'lowend' VPS companies. But then I got a job in the lowend industry and learned there are a lot of good folk in it.



Gallaeaho said:


> Why is the sky blue?


I hope one day science can tell us. /s

(Something with the reflection of the ocean)


----------



## jcaleb (Jul 24, 2013)

MannDude said:


> Depending on weapons. Horses are big, so if I had a decent enough gun that'd be an easy thing to take down. But, if I had, say, a snow shovel or other blunt object. Or heavy boots. I'd imagine I could stomp out 100 duck sized horses relatively quickly and without effort too.


No you fight with only bare hands and grappling


----------



## jcaleb (Jul 24, 2013)

Do you have plans of having your own VPS company? With your experience and reputation, you can be successful.


----------



## Aldryic C'boas (Jul 24, 2013)

Have you ever really been as far as decided to use even go?

More seriously - is there any field (IT or otherwise) that you would rather be in?


----------



## jarland (Jul 24, 2013)

Do you even lift?


----------



## HalfEatenPie (Jul 24, 2013)

Ok here's a serious question: Why did you start vpsBoard?  What are your opinions of the sudden increase in members after the LEB/LET "drama"?  What are your future long-term goals for vpsBoard? 

Also, how many licks does it take to get to the center of a tootsie pop?


----------



## MannDude (Jul 24, 2013)

jcaleb said:


> Do you have plans of having your own VPS company? With your experience and reputation, you can be successful.


Not for anything outside my locale. I've had a 'project' I've been working on for years, though targeting local Indiana businesses. Would never start anything for the masses. You're all too damn picky and want to pay pennies for something a business would pay $$$ for  But it'd be cPanel Shared hosting and Virtual Servers for Indiana businesses.



Aldryic C said:


> Have you ever really been as far as decided to use even go?
> 
> More seriously - is there any field (IT or otherwise) that you would rather be in?


Yes. I miss working outside. I was the business manager of an organic orchard in Nevada for a little bit, but due to contract stuff and personal issues with the owner of the property returned to Indiana. Would rather be outside doing actual physical labor and real 'work' instead of sitting on my ass all day. But it is what it is. I get my bills paid, but I've grown soft.



jarland said:


> Do you even lift?


Pizza off a plate and into my mouth? Yes.



HalfEatenPie said:


> Ok here's a serious question: Why did you start vpsBoard?  What are your opinions of the sudden increase in members after the LEB/LET "drama"?  What are your future long-term goals for vpsBoard?
> 
> Also, how many licks does it take to get to the center of a tootsie pop?


I started vpsBoard because Steven_F from WHT PMed me and asked me if I wanted to buy the domain before he listed it publicly. I told him 'No' at first. But then someone on LET was selling an IPBoard license. I hit him up, and paid $20 (I think) for the domain a week later original contact and bought the IPB license to match.

Orginally didn't want to attract the LET/LEB crowd, to be honest. Everyone was welcome but I wanted to start a community that wasn't based around price limits. I'm not a super skilled tech, I just wanted a friendly and helpful community where I could learn new things as well. When LET/LEB was hacked and everyone flooded here, I didn't know what to think. Kept me busy trying to keep things online and in order for a few days until things calmed down. In the end though, it turned out okay. We've got some really helpful and informative people here as a result of it all, a few assholes too, but mostly friendly and helpful people 

EDIT: As far as long term plans for vpsBoard goes, we'll see. I've got some plans for some to implement soon. No real plans long-term yet, taking it a day/week at a time.



Naruto said:


> This isn't reddit so fuck off samefag.


Can you say that in form of a question?


----------



## Epidrive (Jul 24, 2013)

Whats with your usertitle "ramblin' man"


----------



## MannDude (Jul 24, 2013)

FrapHost said:


> Whats with your usertitle "ramblin' man"


I move often. I listen to old blue grass songs about rambling around.


----------



## jcaleb (Jul 24, 2013)

What sports do you play and watch


----------



## shawn_ky (Jul 24, 2013)

If you could do anything for a living what would it be?


----------



## SkylarM (Jul 24, 2013)

How now brown cow?


----------



## Slownode (Jul 24, 2013)

Why use IPB instead of writing your own forum software in C++/Java/Go like all hardcore web devs do?


----------



## Magiobiwan (Jul 25, 2013)

What is the meaning of life?


----------



## jcaleb (Jul 25, 2013)

Magiobiwan said:


> What is the meaning of life?


is it 42?


----------



## MannDude (Jul 25, 2013)

jcaleb said:


> What sports do you play and watch


Played basketball when I was younger but I was awful. Don't watch sports.



shawn_ky said:


> If you could do anything for a living what would it be?


No idea. Just doing whatever allowed me to retire early and live within my means with ease. Something flexible.



SkylarM said:


> How now brown cow?


Not much, getting caught up on stuff.



Slownode said:


> Why use IPB instead of writing your own forum software in C++/Java/Go like all hardcore web devs do?


I'm horrible at coding. IPBoard, in  hindsight, may not have been the best choice for vpsBoard but it's probably too late to transfer to anything else at this point.



Magiobiwan said:


> What is the meaning of life?


What an awful question, haha. I don't know. Do what you need to do and try to survive until you die of natural causes / old age instead of some other reason.

Not sure what I thought this would turn out like.


----------



## Magiobiwan (Jul 25, 2013)

Oh, how do you embed an image in a post when using the mobile theme? BBcode?


----------



## Ivan (Jul 25, 2013)

Magiobiwan said:


> Oh, how do you embed an image in a post when using the mobile theme? BBcode?


You can switch to the desktop theme on mobile


----------



## MannDude (Jul 25, 2013)

Magiobiwan said:


> Oh, how do you embed an image in a post when using the mobile theme? BBcode?


BB Code should do it.


----------



## AnthonySmith (Jul 25, 2013)

Question 1.

On a scale of 1 to 10 how would you say your John but only on a Tuesday?

Question 2.

Do you find that your own personal internet has become ironically small these days compared to 10 - 15 years ago when you actually searched and stumbled across man made none dynamic websites, i.e. do you go to the same 4 -5 sites now over and over again, get bored beyond your wildest dreams close facebook, open a new tab then open facebook again and think... shit..... is this really all life has to offer now?

Question 3.

Do you want a part time job and what is the absolute bottom dollar I can pay you?


----------



## HalfEatenPie (Jul 25, 2013)

MannDude said:


> I'm horrible at coding. IPBoard, in  hindsight, may not have been the best choice for vpsBoard but it's probably too late to transfer to anything else at this point.


 

What forum software would you have used then?  

Also, do you have any funny story that makes @Chris MIller look like a fool?


----------



## blergh (Jul 25, 2013)

Can you land me a job too?


----------



## Coastercraze (Jul 25, 2013)

What was the best adventure you've ever been on?


----------



## MannDude (Jul 25, 2013)

AnthonySmith said:


> Question 1.
> 
> On a scale of 1 to 10 how would you say your John but only on a Tuesday?
> 
> ...



A1: On a Tuesday? "Your John".

A2: Story of my mundane existence, man. I think we'd all be much better off without the internet.

A3: Haha, I'm good. Would probably be a conflict of interest with my current fulltime job anyhow.



HalfEatenPie said:


> What forum software would you have used then?
> 
> Also, do you have any funny story that makes @Chris MIller look like a fool?


No idea about the forum software. NOT Vanilla. It's nice and basic and clean, but I wasn't going for that. I didn't need it to initially run in a small box. I wanted something more modern. IPB is okay, the backend (I think) is horrible. I can't find shit in the admin area. I'll disable something one day to see how it effects things and then the next day spend an hour looking for it again so I can re-enable it. (Case in point, you no longer see who is viewing a thread. I swear I spent an hour looking how to re-enable that last night and can't find the g'damn setting anywhere in the backend).

Plus we've had some hiccups with the software. Even if one was initiated by me (wrong archiving rules resulted in archiving almost everything), the restoration process was so painful it almost made me want to switch software then.

I like the look of XenForo (or whatever). Discourse looks interesting but not sure it's my cup of tea either.

Ah, Chris Miller. Probably could say a lot, but he's mourning the loss of his uncle right now so trying not to be too much of an ass. I think he'll laugh at this anyway. His farts smell like someone took an old dish cloth, sopped up a bunch of old nasty curdled milk, and then took that milky old dish cloth and dipped it in kerosene.



blergh said:


> Can you land me a job too?


Where? I hear A Small Orange is hiring. Good pay, it's an EIG company so you know they're not going to go belly up. Good health insurance. You can volunteer your free time to help in your local community and they'll pay you your hourly rate up to 8 hours a month extra for doing so. (So you can go spend time in a soup kitchen, walking dogs, or reading to the elderly or something and still make some coin doing it) Seems like a great company to work for.

People bitch about keeping prices dirt cheap in this industry, want RAM for like $3/GB, but when you charge _reasonable_ prices for stuff the company can afford to be more than a one or two man crew and pay their workers well. Little rant, but my advice is to not get a job in the low-end industry and try to get a job working for a company that is established outside of it.



Coastercraze said:


> What was the best adventure you've ever been on?


Just being a kid. Running through the woods and crawling under stuff and climbing trees and building forts.


----------



## wlanboy (Jul 25, 2013)

What are your top 5 entries of your life's list of important things/people?

What was your first experience with the internet?

What is your favorit place for holidays?

What is your - if I would have enough time and money - travel destination?


----------



## blergh (Jul 25, 2013)

Fair enough, however I am not in the US of A. It would be great to get paid to help elderly people tho, been doing that some years ago here in Sweden.


----------



## MannDude (Jul 25, 2013)

wlanboy said:


> What are your top 5 entries of your life's list of important things/people?
> 
> What was your first experience with the internet?
> 
> ...


Top 5 entries for important people/things? I really don't know. Depending on how far back you want to go in history the answer will differ. For me personally, I'll just say friends/family.

Quake and Yahoo Checkers.

Holidays/vacations? I don't really go to one particular place twice (don't have a vacation spot I go to once a year or anything). Though earlier this year I went to Vegas and the Bahamas as part of some FTN trips. Used to live near Vegas and had my 21st birthday there years ago, and not really a big fan of it. Bahamas was nice, but not much different than other islands in the region. Poor people. Cruise ship destinations. Locals try to hustle you and not particularly safe after dark. Probably wont return. I do enjoy the Appalachian Trail / Smoky Mountains National Park. Spend six hours in a car, then go hike some trails. That'd be nice.

If I had time and money, I'd just live as an expat traveling abroad. After URPad sold I wanted to find another job ASAP so I could use my savings and relocate to Thailand for a while, where I could live cheaply and work remotely for a few months and just sort of travel around SE Asia and stuff. Though I was out of work for a bit longer than I wanted so I couldn't do that. If money wasn't an issue, I'd stay somewhere a couple months and then move on to somewhere new. Places I'd ideally like to visit would be South America (minus Mexico), Egypt, Dubai, Thailand, Burma, Laos, Vietnam, Malaysia, Japan and China. New Zealand, Australia, and Fiji. Can't ignore Europe, though nowhere specific in mind for that. Would just have to spend months there wandering around aimlessly.



blergh said:


> Fair enough, however I am not in the US of A. It would be great to get paid to help elderly people tho, been doing that some years ago here in Sweden.


Yeah, it seemed like a cool perk to work there. It's nice to see a company encourage their employees to participate in their local communities by volunteering, and even cooler that they (the company) rewards you for doing that outside of your scheduled work hours by paying you your hourly wage anyway.


----------



## shawn_ky (Jul 25, 2013)

What flavor of Linux do you use most often and why?


----------



## Mun (Jul 26, 2013)

/me gets on one knee.

Manndude will you marry me?

Mun

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Bc-7O90o6FY&fmt=18


----------



## MannDude (Jul 26, 2013)

Mun said:


> /me gets on one knee.
> 
> Manndude will you marry me?
> 
> ...


Are you Tina Fey?


----------



## MartinD (Jul 26, 2013)

Mun said:


> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Bc-7O90o6FY&fmt=18


That's one of my all time favourite tracks. Nice one.


----------



## MannDude (Jul 26, 2013)

shawn_ky said:


> What flavor of Linux do you use most often and why?


Servers: Debian. Not sure why, just more familiar with it. Even though all nodes for any company I have ever worked for were CentOS (cPanel Servers and VPS nodes).

Desktop: Ubuntu on the laptop, and CrunchBang on the desktop.


----------



## ChrisM (Jul 26, 2013)

MannDude said:


> I think he'll laugh at this anyway. His farts smell like someone took an old dish cloth, sopped up a bunch of old nasty curdled milk, and then took that milky old dish cloth and dipped it in kerosene.




I laughed so hard at this I can't really come back with anything.... But come'on they weren't that bad... Smelled more like burnt hair then anything.


----------



## ChrisM (Jul 26, 2013)

Dear kind sir,

When can I expect this months cellphone payment?

Respectfully,

Chris.M


----------



## MannDude (Jul 26, 2013)

Is your avatar from Heart Attack Grill?


----------



## ChrisM (Jul 26, 2013)

MannDude said:


> Is your avatar from Heart Attack Grill?


Yes it is! I think you are the one that took this actually. Ha


----------



## MannDude (Jul 26, 2013)

Chris Miller said:


> Dear kind sir,
> 
> When can I expect this months cellphone payment?
> 
> ...


LOL. Whenever man. I need to get this switched over to my name soon 

EDIT: For reference sake if anyone is wondering, when I worked for FTN/URPad I got a Galaxy s3 'work phone'. But haven't transfered it to my own carrier yet so I just pay Chris to keep it active.


----------



## ChrisM (Jul 26, 2013)

MannDude said:


> LOL. Whenever man. I need to get this switched over to my name soon


Lol no rush. I was just being a dick like always as you should know.


----------



## mikho (Jul 28, 2013)

Recently you said that you would hold on to your avatar for a long time. Now you changed it again.


Whts your definition on "a long time"?


----------



## MannDude (Jul 28, 2013)

mikho said:


> Recently you said that you would hold on to your avatar for a long time. Now you changed it again.
> 
> 
> Whts your definition on "a long time"?


I like change. Honestly, I'll probably change it in a few weeks when I get bored of it.


----------



## MannDude (Jul 28, 2013)

Thread closed. Go ask Martin stuff now: http://vpsboard.com/topic/1352-meet-martin-the-other-vpsboard-admin-ask-him-stuff/


----------

